# Munson Bait Shops Anyone???



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Anyone know of a bait shop in Munson or near Hurricane Lake. I know there are a couple in Milton but I am planning on taking I-10 then cutting up so I would actually have to come back to catch the shops on Milton.

Looking for crickets and worms.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Think the Munson store has crickets and worms.


----------



## NCTransplant (Apr 23, 2010)

*Helens? Ruths? Female named gas station.*

I know for a fact that the store on HWY.4 and Munson HWY has worms and some tackle as well as beer and food. However, make sure you check the container BEFORE you buy it. Open it up and check that there are in fact worms in the cup and their condition. I would hate for someone to get all the way to the center of bear lake only to realize there is not a single worm in their cup. :whistling: Employees handled it great. Gave me a new batch.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

there is a bait shop in Milligan off hwy 90 called JJ's...its right before the caution lights in Milligan before hwy 4.


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks guys...think I am going to pick up a batch of worms and crickets here locally from Phil's Bait shop and then head up for the weekend. I know the worms will make it from Thursday night to Sunday but not sure about the crickets. I think as long as I can keep them hydrated and cool they should be okay for a couple of days. I know the guy at the bait ship told be in the past to put a couple slices of orange in the bucket and that will keep them hydrated and fresh; just not sure how long.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Slice some raw potato wheels and put them in with the crickets and they will survive.


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Brooks Hines has a bait shop with everything you need and its about 10 minutes north of hurricane just over the Bama line. They have worms,crickets,shinners, drinks,snacks Ect.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

approx. 10 minutes east of Hurricane (and Bear Lake) is Mickeys along 189. They have bait, supplies, some groceries, drinks, and if you're hungry a decent restaurant.

Mickeys on Google maps

Also there is a little bait store just south of Hurricane, although they seem to only be open some weird hours like 5-9AM Fri-Sun (I am guessing here).

bait store by Hurricane, Google Maps - zoom in some to see a tiny building by the side of the road... it is somewhere in this area, while driving there it is easy to miss their tiny sign.
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=hurri...003021,0.005681&t=h&hnear=Hurricane+Lake&z=15


----------

